# Another XRF for sale.



## kmann1969 (Feb 16, 2016)

I have several more of these to sell, This one is the same as before. its a bruker si1 sorter. it works great just calibrated. has new pelican case. great gun. this is the same type i use myself. 10500$ or trade for precious metals. I can even split it up in a couple of payments over a month. Call or text me 5099011787. also would trade for collector coins


----------

